# Enduro race bike that can jump



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

Looking for a 5" bike that loves jump and pedal. is that an oxy moron?

would be racing enduro in wa and or.:thumbsup:

suggestions?


looking at the new banshee spitfire... hard to find anyone that has ridden one of these that likes ride jumps..


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Knolly Chilcotin?

Spec. Enduro?

What about that frame by BlackMrKt? - that's probalby the ticket... The ROAM?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

It really comes down to the Geo of the bike. I have rode the spitfire, my friend has the 2011? model I believe and it is a fun bike his is a medium and the frame felt a little small for a medium which made it more fun for me to ride but i think if I was to buy one I woudl have went large and i'm 5'11" and normally ride a medium

my bike is a Giant reign 2 with some up grades and I jump that thing all over the place. I race most DH courses on it too. I occasionally take it to the local dirt jumps just for poops and giggles... I think the Geo is what you need to look at, slightly slacked out, lower bb longer wheel base for the more high speed dh style jumps but if you are trying to get all steezy you need a more dj style bike. 

I really like the enduro, enduro evo and spec stumpy evo... all out of my price range but super fun bikes to ride around. The Trek slash is a killer bike... that bike feels like a dh bike that pedals. Transition covert is sweet, Commencal meta sx ..... really there are a lot of great bikes out there that you can jump all over the place. I ride my giant on shuttle runs all the time. Geo and then the rider.... good luck


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

SC Blur TR

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiritualspatula (Mar 21, 2013)

Both the Spec Enduro and the Yeti SB66 jump very nicely. They're not 5 inch bikes, but they're good for what your'e asking.


----------



## trailbildr (Dec 8, 2004)

Enduro for sure, Stumpjumper if you are lighter and ReignX too. Enduro probably has the best geo for a 6" bike to jump big and ride all day.

mk


----------



## ironxcross (Feb 8, 2013)

If the spitfire jumps as well as my rune it'd be great... and it certainly should. Pretty long bikes for dirt jumps, but I assume you're referring to mtb style jumps?


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

yeah. mtb style jumps. does anyone have any experience with the new spitfire v2 and the rear linkage/pivots? ive heard bad things about banshee pivots in the past...altho i also heard that they replaced all bushings with bearing cartridges? is that true? anyone put some mileage on a new banshee yet?


----------



## ironxcross (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh... ya you should do some more research on the v2 rune and spitfire in the banshee forum if you are asking that question. No offense, it's just something that is thoroughly discussed over there. The bushings have been replaced by bearings, problem solved. Haven't seen a single problem reported here with the new bearings, people have been riding the v2 rune since last fall and last year's prime also got the new bearings so they have been tested for a good while now. 

If you want a 5 inch bike that you can build under 30 lbs and still romp on like it's a freeride bike I think the spitfire is a no brainer. Personally, I was willing to sacrifice some pedaling to get a little more travel (for DH shuttle days) so I went with the Rune. Still pedals awesome, but if you're really into racing I'd say the spitfire makes more sense.


----------



## joewong1991 (May 8, 2013)

jhazard said:


> Knolly Chilcotin?
> 
> Spec. Enduro?
> 
> What about that frame by BlackMrKt? - that's probalby the ticket... The ROAM?


Nice one thanks I carnt believe I never heard of this company before just a couple off weeks away from getting that killswitch the bike iv been looking for all my life thanks for the link 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd definitely say that the Spitfire is a blast in the air. I've ridden the V1 on bike park flow trails with tons of jumps, and it actually is better than my DH bike on that sort of trail (provided you hit every landing, of course). I recently got onto the V2 and it seems to jump even better than the V1; it's laterally stiffer so it's nice if you land a little bit off line, and it feels "poppier" than the V1 did as well. The leverage curve also seems better for hitting big landings,as it doesn't seem to bottom out as easily.

For what it's worth, the Spitfire V1 was also ridden to first and second place at last year's Air DH at the Colorado Freeride Festival.


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

ahhhh choices choices....thanks for all the info...now if only i could find an endorphin and spitfire to test out. ..


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing really. I had a 150mm bike in mind. It's really helpful if you can demo a few different suspension designs back-to-back. I really wanted to love the SC Bronson, but found I strongly prefer the DW link over VPP. Pivot and Ibis felt super playful in the air, Yeti felt meh, SC felt sluggish (YMMV). I'm looking for a little more travel so I have Mojo HD on the way.


----------



## spiritualspatula (Mar 21, 2013)

jlf.ski.bike.sail said:


> ahhhh choices choices....thanks for all the info...now if only i could find an endorphin and spitfire to test out. ..


I wouldn't put the Endorphin in the same category so far as jumping goes. Having rode one for a weekend, it's definitely more of a trail bike. Not sure where you're located, but it looks like OTE in Fruita might have a Chilcotin for you to throw your leg over. Rentals | OTE Sports
It (the Endorphin) pedals well, definitely, but it's oriented way more towards that.

The Rocky Mountain Slayer isn't bad for this- it's pretty good at pedaling and it was a fun bike that I didn't have any complaints about, but I also didn't have any one thing that I thought it really excelled at, either. Jumps alright on smaller stuff, didn't take it on bigger things.


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

I'm in WA. so anyplace in OR, ID, and WA would do for demoing.

spiritualspatu, do you ride dirt jumps? 

thanks for that tip.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

How about Morewood Sukuma/Jabula? Or Norco's new Killer-B ones, should be good when pointed downhill and pedals quite nicely too...


----------



## spiritualspatula (Mar 21, 2013)

I do ride some dirt, but at current I mostly use my bmx for that. The jumps have to be the right kind to really work with a full suspension for me. I do really like the spec P bike for dirt jumping/skatepark riding, and for bike park stuff I also really like the tr250, but neither of those would work for what you're wanting.

Ultimately, a lot of trail bikes COULD be used for jumping I guess, but if you set them up nicely for legit dirt jumping they'll ride like garbage on other stuff, so it's always going to be a bit of a compromise. The Enduro and the sb66 both feel confident and controllable in the air, the geometry really helps it, but they both start to feel weird on tight steep lipped jumps, preferring instead longer sets.


----------



## btablak (Dec 2, 2010)

I ride a SC Nomad with a Fox VAN 36 coil fork and a DHX 5.0 rear and DeeMax wheels. I also replaced the stem with an Answer Rove DJ. The riding position is more upright and while it isn't a billy goat when it comes to climbing ...it isn't a tank either. Downhill and freeride is awesome on this rig. (note: I am riding my first Enduro in Sept so I cant tell you how it will do but I am stoked to find out.) 

NOTE: I own an IBIS Mojo SL as my trail bike and I used to own a Spec Enduro Evo but got rid of it due to the proprietary nature of rear shock. I loved the bike but after a certain point it bottomed out and I couldn't make changes (also due to a lack of supply by Specialized for the DHX upgrade).


----------

